# Sailor from Olympia Washington USA



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My name is Michael Paulson. I am 58 and have been boatless for several years. I found I missed being on the water. I am negotiating the purchase of a Mercator Offshore 30, Brine Stormer. Needs a refit but a beautiful boat. I look forward to being back in the wind and making new sailing friends.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Greetings MichaelNW,

The PNW is pretty well represented here. Are you going to keep your boat down in Olympia?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to Sailnet, young fellla (that was for you, Ray  ..) lots of good people here from your own area. We'll be looking for your boat north of the border next summer!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I guess this yung un will chime in with a Welcome! Still in the "really old" decade of life ie 40's with teens in the home, maybe in two yrs I can live again! ie +50!

Marty


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

howdy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks for the welcome!*

I will be keeping the boat in Olympia. Trying to decide between Fiddlehead and Swantown. Any opinions?

Brinestormer gets surveyed 10/10. I will move it to Olympia at the end of the month. Then the work begins! Any recommendations for local sail repair?


----------



## sailingsouth1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Michael,

No prob on the Brine Stormer article. W/ mail from Port Angeles on Tuesday. 

You're sailing the boat to Olympia toward end of this month? I keep my Mercator, Iris, in Tacoma, Foss Harbor Marina. If you're passing by give me a call. 206-384-2078 cell.

Steve


----------

